# Where can i get breath test for bacteria overgrowth?



## mjefferson96 (Sep 6, 2002)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the breath test for bacterial overgrowth for things like clostridia. I have checked with a lot of labs in my area and none do it. I will go anywhere to have it done.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The UNC in North Carolina.This is there website. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/


----------



## enorton (Nov 21, 2002)

If you are talking about the test for HP (Helicopacter pylorie) bacteria, they do it here in the nuclear medicine part of the hospital. I had to have the test requested by my doctor.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Call a gastroenterology dept or g.i. motility lab of a teaching hospital (one with a medical school). The small intestine bacterial overgrowth test is I think what you are looking for. Good luck, worthwhile test.Carol


----------

